# Question about the single-stack 9's...



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Hello all,

Can anyone tell me what the differences are between the 3913 and the 908? From the pics on the S&W site, it seems like the major difference is the shape of the dustcover. The S&W site isn't the most helpful, and doesn't list things such as dimensions....

thanks in advance,
PhilR.


----------



## hobbit (Jun 24, 2007)

The model 908 is finished differently than a 3913. It's slide has a squarer top, and the barrel fits into the slide differently than the 3913. The sites are plastic rather than metal. This is done to make it less expensive to make than the 3913. My 908 has never malfunctioned and is as accurate as any of my other pistols.


----------



## larry134 (Feb 29, 2008)

908 purchase new in box for 325.00 change plastic parts don't like plastic much. but for a bug gun it shoots great easy to conceal on BODY eats all ammo no big 147 in any of my guns first love is my 915 had it new before awb ban. can not say how much i enjoy shooting this gun


----------

